
Google One - alasdair_
https://one.google.com/about
======
alasdair_
I just got an email offering a free trial of Google One, which includes
support from an actual human if you have problems with Google's offerings.
Given the number of people that I've read about having problems and having to
resort to either knowing an employee or posting on Twitter, maybe this will be
news to others.

